# Bearded dragon vivarium build! (lots of pics)



## TeaSBA (Aug 26, 2013)

After four months, I'm finally done with the viv for my breeding trio! I think it has turned out pretty well, and the beardies seem to enjoy it
I've taken pictures throughout the process, and thought i'd post them on here:

Got chipboard cut in the right sizes at a hardware store









Joined the boards with dowels (My beardie male is in there for size comparison)









My sweet boyfriend rounded the edges









Then we evened out the corners and edges with sandfiller









Here's the painted result, with ventilation holes on top + everything has been sealed with lacquer. Looking good already!









And now, the fun part!









Hides turned out really cool. The lid is detachable, and the inside is divided into two "rooms":









I skipped a few steps, but this is after several coats of grout, paint and lacquer. Now with a branch!









I wasn't happy with the paint job, so I made it a lot brighter and gave it a new layer of lacquer. This is the finished viv with glass, lights, tiles (I have never seen this type of tile used before, but I think it looks way cooler than flat square tiles!) Notice the small "hills" in the floor. On the right side of the front is a thermo/hygrometer.









The thermo/hygrometer (not final temps, just turned on the lights in this pic)









With inhabitant! (Better look on the light fixtures as well)









Jk, she thought it was pretty cool in there though.

With the true inhabitants!









My leatherback female dove right into the food









Using the branch already









I thought I had foolproofed the wall close to the heat lamp...









Thanks to my sweet boyfriend for helping me build this!

Here's a couple of portraits of the inhabitants:

This is Mugung. He is a leatherback het trans male with nice yellow and orange colours and a beautiful pitch black beard:


















And this is Chandra, my leatherback get trans female:


















And Gilbert Jabba, my large hypo female. For the record, she is the calmest beardie in the world, but when I thought I'd be nice and take her outside she went all "I'm a wild beardie now!!!":









Let me hear your opinions on the viv!


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

He doesnt look happy lol. Nice build though hehe:2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks really good, you must be chuffed with the result. What size is it?


----------



## TeaSBA (Aug 26, 2013)

It's 150 cm x 70 cm x 70 cm. I've chosen to make it a bit shorter, and instead give them a bit more height and depth than usually seen because I know mine like to climb


----------

